# Check Engine light dilemma



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm not familiar with desiels, but @MP81 may know the answer to your question.

Please take the time to introduce yourself in the new members introduction section so we can get to know you better.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Unless you're outside the US, yours would need to be a 2014 or 2015 to have the 2.0L LUZ turbodiesel.

I presume the N/A are like what I see when I use my cheaper code reader: it doesn't know the codes. It knows there are codes, but it doesn't have them in the software to tell you what they are.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

May be talking about OBD2 vs GM Codes here.

If you have an O'Reilly's in the area, go there to have them scan the codes. I believe they use higher end Bosch scanners that can probably read the GM codes.

You can also go to Wal Mart and buy the Hypertough Bluetooth scanner for your phone. You get the app free and can choose 1 free manufacturer codes. Select GM for free and you can buy if you have other makes in your fleet.


----------



## ramrod (May 12, 2021)

MP81 said:


> Unless you're outside the US, yours would need to be a 2014 or 2015 to have the 2.0L LUZ turbodiesel.
> 
> I presume the N/A are like what I see when I use my cheaper code reader: it doesn't know the codes. It knows there are codes, but it doesn't have them in the software to tell you what they are.


You were correct it is a 2014 not 2016.


----------

